# Apology from Geoghegan



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

> I apologize to Greg LeMond and his family for the distress I caused by my call. I also apologize to the arbitration panel and to Floyd Landis and his legal team for the distraction. I have been very angry about how unfair this whole proceeding is to Floyd, a great friend and a greater champion, and stupidly tried to take out my anger on Greg. I acted on my own, impulsively, after a beer or two. I never thought about keeping Greg from testifying. If I had, I would have concluded that since Greg is such a fierce competitor my stunt would likely make him more resolved to testify. What I did was wrong and very unfair to Greg. I am very sorry about and embarrassed by my conduct.


http://trustbut.blogspot.com/2007/05/geoghegan-statement.html

Jackass


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

"I never thought about keeping Greg from testifying"...except when I told him not to testify. that's rich. good luck with the state, you criminal mastermind. now perhaps landis would like to explain how exactly this chump came to know about Greg's history.


----------



## Paz (Sep 5, 2005)

Why do these guys keep using beer as an excuse? I learned not to do that before I was legal.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*hmmm, lets think about it.*



blackhat said:


> "I never thought about keeping Greg from testifying"...except when I told him not to testify. that's rich. good luck with the state, you criminal mastermind. now perhaps landis would like to explain how exactly this chump came to know about Greg's history.


My guess is that Landis told him. :idea: 

Friends tell each other things. That does not mean that Landis commanded him to call lemond and threaten him.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

He left out the part about "so now that I've apologized please don't press charges". Good luck with that one. If Geoghegan's girlfriend dumps him I believe Tanya Harding is available, just watch out for the hubcaps and phantom kidnappers.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> My guess is that Landis told him. :idea:
> 
> Friends tell each other things. That does not mean that Landis commanded him to call lemond and threaten him.



of course landis told him. its the manner in which he told him that's important to understanding just how big a clown landis is.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

terzo rene said:


> He left out the part about "so now that I've apologized please don't press charges".


Mark my words: Tomorrow Geohegan is going to change his story and say he didn't actually call Lemond. He only yielded to temptation and intended to attempt calling Lemond sometime in early July.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*how about*



Fredke said:


> Mark my words: Tomorrow Geohegan is going to change his story and say he didn't actually call Lemond. He only yielded to temptation and intended to attempt calling Lemond sometime in early July.


I attempted to threaten you so that you would not come to court, you came anyway, so, it doesnt count.

Its the Ivan Basso school of legal ethics......


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

ttug said:


> I attempted to threaten you so that you would not come to court, you came anyway, so, it doesnt count.
> 
> Its the Ivan Basso school of legal ethics......


I like the stuff on Velonews where neither Landis' or the USADA attorny seem to be able to establish if the dumb as* actually worked for Landis, which makes firing him even more funny.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

this must have been awkward.
<img src="https://assets.espn.go.com/photo/2007/0517/oly_a_geoghegan_275.jpg">
landis's friend "attempting to apologize" to GL and wife. pic courtesty espn.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Oh*



blackhat said:


> its the manner in which he told him that's important to understanding just how big a clown landis is.


You mean like a knock, knock joke while wearing a rubber nose and clown shoes? 

Landis is not the only one that looked like a clown yesturday. You can add lemond, USADA and LNDD to the list. No matter the outcome there will not be a winner.


----------



## Barry Muzzin (Sep 18, 2006)

*Tomorrow it will be...*

several beers and several shots of Jack Daniels before he made the call.

Just like his boss.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> You mean like a knock, knock joke while wearing a rubber nose and clown shoes? .


no. the context of the conversation. why did he tell his goofball friend of GL's past and how did he frame it? unless there's a good explanation for the conversation he apparently views being a victim of childhood abuse as something the victim should be ashamed of. not an enlightened mentality.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

blackhat said:


> no. the context of the conversation. why did he tell his goofball friend of GL's past and how did he frame it? unless there's a good explanation for the conversation he apparently views being a victim of childhood abuse as something the victim should be ashamed of. not an enlightened mentality.


Where do you come up with this? 

It probably went like this.

Floyd: "Dude, I was talking with lemond today and he told me............."

Will: "Seriously, why would he tell you about that?"

Floyd: "I don't know, but he is weird"

It was probably that simple.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> Where do you come up with this? .



from landis's dp forum post. 

"Unfortunately, <b>the facts that he divulged to me</b> in the hour which he spoke and gave no opportunity for me to do the same, <b>would damage his character severely</b>".


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*duh*



blackhat said:


> from landis's dp forum post.
> 
> "Unfortunately, <b>the facts that he divulged to me</b> in the hour which he spoke and gave no opportunity for me to do the same, <b>would damage his character severely</b>".


We know that Landis new and was the one that told Will. But your quote says nothing about the specifics of the conversation between Landis and Will or the manner in which it was told.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> Where do you come up with this?
> 
> It probably went like this.
> 
> ...


I was thinking it would more likely be simple along these lines:

Floyd: "remember those facts that I threatened to release about GL that would damage his character if he mentioned my name again?"

Will: "yeah"

Floyd: "maybe we should contact him and remind him"

Will: "Ok lets use my phone!"

....But then I guess we don't know (yet)....but team floyd was pretty quite until the police confirmation....then came the quick-n-public "YOUR FIRED!"


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> We know that Landis new and was the one that told Will. But your quote says nothing about the specifics of the conversation between Landis and Will or the manner in which it was told.


right. that's why it would be useful if floyd could "explain how exactly this chump came to know about Greg's history." there's not alot of innocent versions of that conversation aside from the one you came up with.


----------



## rodster (Jun 29, 2006)

How would revealing that Greg Lemond was molested as a small child by his uncle in any way damage Greg Lemond's character???????

It would damage the uncle's character but not Greg's.

Myself, I've always wondered what was in the "iron" shot that Otto gave Greg during the 89 Giro where he went from tail end Charlie then on to France where he wins the tour.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It was the beer! And he said he had one or two... I don't know but I think I would have to drink much more than that to do something that stupid, unless Geoghegan was also doped and some dopes don't mix well with alcohol...


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Come on*



ChuckUni said:


> but team floyd was pretty quite until the police confirmation....then came the quick-n-public "YOUR FIRED!"


Maybe they did not know about it. Hate as much as you want, but do you really think they are that stupid?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

BikinCO said:


> Maybe they did not know about it. Hate as much as you want, but do you really think they are that stupid?


Well, I'm starting to beleive that they are indeed that stupid...

What happened with the supposedly hack of the french lab's system by another _friend_ of Landis a few months ago?


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Why?*



> right. that's why it would be useful if floyd could "explain how exactly this chump came to know about Greg's history."


Who cares how he told him? What does it matter? It has nothing to do with the outcome of this doping trial.



> there's not alot of innocent versions of that conversation aside from the one you came up with.


Maybe, maybe not. But that is how it probably happened. Just two friends bs'ing about a weird story that lemond told him that came from left field.

But unlike you I am wating for the end of the hearing before I make my mind up. Hopefully the arbs will as well.


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Refresh my memory*



Dan Gerous said:


> Well, I'm starting to beleive that they are indeed that stupid...
> 
> What happened with the supposedly hack of the french lab's system by another _friend_ of Landis a few months ago?


Did they ever confirm that it was a Landis associate? This is the latest that I could find:



> According to L'Equipe, a person with close ties to Floyd Landis has been identified as the author of the e-mails by French investigators.


http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2006/nov06/nov14news2


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Geoghegan was sitting right behind Floyd in the courtroom, when he got busted and Lemond said that the police were investigating and they also had the cell phone traced. You know Geoghegan was shitting his pants right then and there. Here he is leaving the couthouse stalking Lemond, or was that him trying to offer Lemond his apology? What a loser.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Lowlife scumbag.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> Maybe they did not know about it. Hate as much as you want, but do you really think they are that stupid?


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycli...bonnie&id=2876323&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab1pos1


Yes....I think they are.....


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

ChuckUni said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycli...bonnie&id=2876323&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab1pos1
> 
> 
> Yes....I think they are.....



ugh. note to self: do not entrust floyd landis with anything that falls under the category "confidential"....


<i>"Geoghegan has admitted to parlaying knowledge that LeMond had been sexually abused as a child -- information LeMond confided in Landis and Landis passed along to Geoghegan <b>and others close to him</b> -- into the anonymous warning LeMond interpreted as an attempt to intimidate him from appearing at the hearing."


----------



## BikinCO (Feb 17, 2004)

*Nope*



ChuckUni said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/cycli...bonnie&id=2876323&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab1pos1
> 
> 
> Yes....I think they are.....





> *When Geoghegan's cell phone rang a minute later, Landis heard him say LeMond was calling back.
> 
> "That's when it sunk in that he had called Greg LeMond*, and then I knew it was a problem," Landis said. Minutes later, Landis said, he went to Geoghegan's room just as Geoghegan was denying to a furious LeMond that he was involved in the Landis case.





> Although *Landis testified he didn't know Geoghegan planned to make the call*, and didn't overhear or condone its contents,


Where does it say anything about Landis or his legal team knowing about Geoghegan's "plan" to call lemond?

Nice try.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

BikinCO said:


> Where does it say anything about Landis or his legal team knowing about Geoghegan's "plan" to call lemond?
> 
> Nice try.



Notice I said "I think". So far (IMO) Landis' story behind this is lame. Believe what you want but he already had made threats about going public with Lemonds story plus was around Will all night....in the same room...AND is still hanging out with the guy. I find it hard to believe that Landis did not know before it happened. If it was me and Will went and made a scene on his own, I would want to kill him, not help him move. If that's the case, you would think Will wouldn't have been sitting behind Landis, still having his job, waiting for the bomb to go off.

Do I have proof? No...it just seems likely to me. Remember Landis basically hatched a "plan" to out Lemond on the DP formus a while back. If it turns out to be true that Landis was involved....it would also be premeditated.

FWIW, I don't think the legal team knew about it at the time...or possibly not even the next day. I would have hoped Floyd would have been smart enough to tell them whatever the case as it's now clear he knew that night.

Anyways, my original comment was in reference to Floyd and Will.


----------

